# Deer camp shower ideas?



## Wellstonwarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

I have some land that only has electric no water, we usually bring water in and when it's time to shower we have a shower tank that can be heated up and then you pump it then spray with one of those kitchen faucet spray nozzle.. Well it's getting old doing that anymore, been doing it 13 years now. I am looking for ideas on what can be done to have a pressurized system if I was to build a shower stall building and using a 55 gallon plastic drum to store my water in, I would like to have it run through a water heater so I can have hit water and also have cold water like a normal shower. Any ideas??? Thanks.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Use an RV on demand pump, run the water thru a 2 1/2, or 5 gallon hot water heater. Convert your 110 to 12 volt. Have a friend doing this at his camp and it works perfect. Has it run to the kitchen sink also.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

We took hooked two 55 gal plastic buckets together and bought a 110volt 25 gal hot water heater. Plumbed it all together and used a shallow well pump and a small pressure tank. It was just like taking a shower at home.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Build a sauna.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Craig M said:


> Build a sauna.


X2, only way to go!


----------



## Wellstonwarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the video, that what I'm looking to do I don't need the toilet and all though just shower. Will have to check out his videos on hit water system. Tj and again.


----------



## JDR (Sep 10, 2012)

My nieces boyfriend has a place outside of Seney in the U.P. He has no electric. I believe he has some type of cistern that is hooked up somehow to a stream. He uses a combination of 12 volt bildge pump and 12 volt washdown pump from a boat he had. Whatever he does . I know they have running water for the kitchen sink, and the bathroom shower. Wish I had more info for you as far as what he does for the hot water.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Check out Marey tankless water system. They are small tankless systems run off a 20gal propane.All you need is a gravity fed water system or rig up with the flow pump in the video above.It eliminates need for hot water tank.You Tube has lots of variations on it.


----------



## justlurking (Dec 14, 2012)

Shower at deer camp? 
Real men don't shower, girl scouts shower! Haven't you seen Duck Dynasty?


----------



## Wellstonwarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup I kinda looked Around in YouTube for hot water ideas and I saw a guy hooked up a small rv pressure pump and then he took a waterline from a 250 gallon water box then he pushed it through a tankless hit water heater. He didn't really have alot if pressure though to keep a steady stream coming out of the shower head Probably needed a hair bigger pump.


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

5 gal. bucket,chunk of hose and a shower head. Heat the water on the stove.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Have you checked into campgrounds near you some for like 5$ let you use there showers then you don't have to worry about building something and then the upkeep of it. I know when we hunt up near crystal falls theres a party store that has like 4 showers in the basement and for 5$ you get your hot shower. I see that your username is wellston theres a couple campgrounds by you that do this


----------



## Wellstonwarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh yeah we pay for showers also in the winter time, there no longer 5 bucks to take showers this year we was paying 7 bucks a person that starts to get a little expensive.. Summer time we have a setup that works ok but when the wife and the kids go up its just to much of a p.i.t.a to take showers we've been doing it for a long time. A shower house would pay for itself pretty quickly!


----------

